
Ask HN: Which JavaScript framework to choose - thatgerhard
Currently I feel it&#x27;s time to upskill and the JS frameworks route seems like the way to go.
The three choices are Angular (2&#x2F;4), React or Vue.js
In your opinion, which one will be the most widely used in the next say 5 years?
======
dehef
If you check HN regularly there is a general consensus that React will become
the most used framework, if its not the case already. Personally I will stay
on Angular because like many I'm coming from java. Also generally making
"CRUD" type application.

